

Are you experiencing technical drift? - lasome
http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2013/12/19/are-you-experiencing-technical-drift/

======
PaulHoule
My experience is that teams keep making the same mistakes over and over again.

For instance, so often the creators of some business app have a form that has
room for 4 phone numbers and then they hit a case where there need to be 5
phone numbers and the client needs it yesterday.

A year or two later, you've moved on, and some other guy is going to need to
add a 6th phone number field.

If the thing had been built to take an arbitrary number of phone numbers at
the very beginning it all would have been so much cheaper.

I blame drifting requirements much less than I blame general incompetence for
this sort of BS.

